# Baths? How often?



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello 
Just wondering how often ur babies get bathed? I normally bath about once a week, but atm (especially diamond) they could do with at least 2 a week. I hav a lovely gentle shampoo, but don't want to over do it!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think once a week is wayyy to much, personally. 

Toby goes about 8 weeks between baths. I don't want to dry out his skin, and even the gentlest shampoo will strip the natural oils. In between baths, I wipe him down to clean him up and freshen him.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I only bathe Emmie and Bailey maybe once a month. It's been over a month this time around. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Once or even twice a week?! Wow.... I would investigate WHY they need baths so often? 

Brody doesn't have an odor. At all. I give him a bath maybe once every few months, if that. A dog on a healthy diet should not be having body odor that requires bathing. What are you feeding?


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not the smell it the dirt. We live on a farm, & go to the beach regularly. So they r always either in the red dirt from the driveway, the black dirt in the paddocks, the white beach sand, or the grass. & as they are always inside & love to climb into my bed I can't hav all that dirt & dust!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

My Kerri and Copley would never need baths. I go 6 months sometimes. Even when we are out in the wilderness and gross stuff happens (like rolling in burro poop) it seems like they are somehow "self cleaning" and by the time they get home nothing smells. Kerri does get baths because she is a therapy dog and some facilities require her to get a bath before we go. I use very little shampoo and a good conditioner.

Nova on the other hand seems to smell after a week or so. I attribute that to her still getting used to living here and having good nutrition and being in a clean place. I am hoping that soon she also wont need baths as often- even her I wait at least 2 weeks to avoid dry skin.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I only bathe Odie when absolutely necessary, like if she's playing with other dogs and smells. It's not very often, maybe a few times a year if that. After raw meals, etc., I just wipe her off. Her coat is so luxurious and soft that I don't want to upset the balance!


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

I rarely bath mine. Just if they seem stinky or extra dirty. Probably only once a month or two, if thst sometimes. I often use a damp cloth to freshen them off when they are extra dirty or dusty, that doesn't upset their skin balance.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to bathe mine once a month just because I thought they needed one at least that often. :lol: When my back first starting getting real bad I wasn't able to do it as often and found their coats are softer without the baths. I also found that regular baths made their skin flaky at times. Since they have no smell to them, other than our smell from cuddling, etc, I stopped the monthly baths. I bathe maybe once every 4/5 months. And even then they don't really need one. Less baths have been beneficial.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My fur baby's get baths 1 time a month unless they get into something and need extra.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx gets a bath every two or three months.
If he gets dirty before that I will rinse him off or wipe him off with a baby whipe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

paynee's said:


> Hello
> Just wondering how often ur babies get bathed? I normally bath about once a week, but atm (especially diamond) they could do with at least 2 a week. I hav a lovely gentle shampoo, but don't want to over do it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This dog get a bath every week.....it is quick and he has never had a problem. The stuff that he gets into is not exactly what I want all through the house. He does sleep in the bed also. He is happy and had good skin and coat. Now if he is in the beach water, etc. he get a quick bath when he gets home.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine get baths about once a month. Sometimes the younger pups get them more if they make a mess in their pens or what not...but otherwise once a month or there abouts.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel gets a bath about every two months. He doesn't really have an odor and he's a short coat, so he doesn't really need one often. But my golden gets one every three weeks! They are on the same food, but she tends to smell after a few weeks!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

When he gets icky we do baths. I'm germophobic so if a kid touches him I have to wash him as well.

I try to limit them but with the anxiety and also the fact that he likes to go on hikes and into the muck or horse poop, it's hard. I am not letting a dog covered in horse poo into my bed. Probably right now every couple weeks to once a week at the very most, usually a fair bit longer. He has dry skin so we use soothing shampoo.. he has had icky skin since I got him though.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I give my lolly a shower every couple weeks, I will take her in the shower with me n she will stand on a wash cloth and wash her n then wrap her in a towel and dry her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> I give my lolly a shower every couple weeks, I will take her in the shower with me n she will stand on a wash cloth and wash her n then wrap her in a towel and dry her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww that's very cute!!! My girls won't choose to get in the bath. But they wil stand there happily enough & let me wash them!! Pearl is quite happy with the dry/cuddle that comes after!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol yeah, I love it when they get all frisky after there shower/bath ad go crazy excited haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Once a month or longer depends, if theres anything going on with skin/fur issues on a rescue or they stink form rolling on deer or turkey poop.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

I bathe princess once every 2/3 weeks because I tried the once a moth thing as I read in books and from a lot of dog owners but it didn't work! Princess had dandruff !!! My poor thing was scratching all the time and all because I wanted to do as "dog specialist" said so on books vets etc now princess is flake free and has a shiny coat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey gets a proper bath maybe every 3/4 months. Her fur is so lovely and soft, I think less baths are better for her. 

If she gets mucky inbetween, I either wait for it to dry and brush it out, or shower her just with water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lola gets bathed once or twice a year. Bathing to often is not good for their skin once a week is way to much. Dogs have natural oils bathing trips them and leads to dry skin. Flakes are not helped with more frequent a thing that is a diet issue it also gets worse when the heat goes on.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> I give my lolly a shower every couple weeks, I will take her in the shower with me n she will stand on a wash cloth and wash her n then wrap her in a towel and dry her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


..

Simcha gets bathed at roughly the same interval, and the same method as well. Ruth just finds it much easier to bring him into the shower with her, and use his special shampoo and conditioner. He will also get rubbed down with a 1% hydrocortisone conditioner.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Every 4-6 weeks for Moose.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

once a month i use soap free shampoos


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Rascal is 4 months old and got his first bath yesterday only because he was out getting all dirty with koda the staffy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

paynee's said:


> It's not the smell it the dirt. We live on a farm, & go to the beach regularly. So they r always either in the red dirt from the driveway, the black dirt in the paddocks, the white beach sand, or the grass. & as they are always inside & love to climb into my bed I can't hav all that dirt & dust!!!


If its just dust and dirt then you should be able to brush it out without having to bathe. 
My lot have a bath when they need one! So anything from once every 3-4 months to once a week for Adam and Hannah (depending on wether they have rolled in poop), about once a year for Heidi (who is usually a tidy little girl) and I havent bathed Alfie yet (he's 5months old and I dont know how he feels about poop rolling yet!!LOL).


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I wash Kalisee's feet daily. I give her a normal bath with shampoo every 6 weeks maybe. It is very rare that she will smell and she is pretty clean even without a bath. 

She will jump in the bathtub once in a while, hoping that I will turn the water on. She really likes it. Afterwards she goes nuts zooming around. I would give her a bath every day if I could, just to see that. It is hysterical!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Kalisee said:


> I wash Kalisee's feet daily. I give her a normal bath with shampoo every 6 weeks maybe. It is very rare that she will smell and she is pretty clean even without a bath.
> 
> She will jump in the bathtub once in a while, hoping that I will turn the water on. She really likes it. Afterwards she goes nuts zooming around. I would give her a bath every day if I could, just to see that. It is hysterical!


Jaxx gets the after bath zoomies too. I love them and we usually play hide and seek in the bath towel which Jaxx loves.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am definitely in the minority but I give Prince and Lady a bath every two weeks. I haven't had a problem at all with this frequency. They are fluffy, shiny and super soft. Part of my reasoning is they sleep with us. They are outside to walk or occasionally hang out with me. I am always amazed at how much dirt comes off them. They do eat good food and get salmon oil so maybe their coat survives because they are well nourished. I also use Earth Bath shampoo which works well and smells nice too (and is soap free)!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh yeh....probably another reason I bathe them often is the post bath zoomies....very, very funny to watch.

I'll also add that both mine were shown so they don't mind a bath at all. If I had to fight them at bath time, it would be different.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bath rupert normally once a month but that depends on how dirty he gets sometimes its once a week. I've never had a problem with his skin or allergies. I don't understand this dog oil thing being disrupted as I thought the dog oils made their fur water resistant, mine wears a coat when it rains


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> When he gets icky we do baths. I'm germophobic so if a kid touches him I have to wash him as well.
> 
> I try to limit them but with the anxiety and also the fact that he likes to go on hikes and into the muck or horse poop, it's hard. I am not letting a dog covered in horse poo into my bed. Probably right now every couple weeks to once a week at the very most, usually a fair bit longer. He has dry skin so we use soothing shampoo.. he has had icky skin since I got him though.


Is that a joke? If a kid touches him you wash him? What do you do if he licks his bum? The dog licking his own bum not the kid licking it!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus only gets a bath if she stinks, or she's dirty. We've lived in this town-home for 2 weeks short of a year now, and has had a bath twice.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Little_em00 said:


> Is that a joke? If a kid touches him you wash him? What do you do if he licks his bum? The dog licking his own bum not the kid licking it!


His bum is not covered in poo, snot, etc like a child's hand. I'd rather he lick it than be touched by a child. After he potties there's nothing there, I check and also often clean that area just in case. He also sucks his weird little weiner. I still rather that than children.

No it is not a joke. If a child touches my dog I have to wash him. The same goes for my other animals. If I don't wash him I can't touch him and everything he touches becomes contaminated and must be sanitized- if it can't be sanitized I will not go near it. Ever, even months after the contamination happened. I also have to take scalding showers after being around children or handling the contaminated dog. I can't sit on most of our couches because there were kids on them. I also hold my breath around kids if I have to walk by them because of germs.

Ah the life of a germophobe, hm. I am of the variety that most animal germs don't bug me as much as people but being touched by people makes me panic and shower and wash and scrub every surface, even things like the fridge handles with family members.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

paynee's said:


> It's not the smell it the dirt. We live on a farm, & go to the beach regularly. So they r always either in the red dirt from the driveway, the black dirt in the paddocks, the white beach sand, or the grass. & as they are always inside & love to climb into my bed I can't hav all that dirt & dust!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For me I just give Vida a bath whenever she is getting smelly I went to the pet store not to long ago and got some more natural shampoo while asking which brand was a good one they pointed me to a nice shampoo though they said they would recommend the *"blueberry"* scent  which I can't imagine so may people enjoy a blueberry scented dog lol needless to say I got the UNscented.

given your situation I would suggest you use a low toxic soap and maybe trying instead of shampooing each week maybe just letting her rinse off in the tub once to rinse off the dirt and mud and just use soap and shampoo once a month. If she has issues with her skin drying out then maybe you will have to edit her playing behavior so she don't get dirty enough to need a bath.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> His bum is not covered in poo, snot, etc like a child's hand. I'd rather he lick it than be touched by a child. After he potties there's nothing there, I check and also often clean that area just in case. He also sucks his weird little weiner. I still rather that than children.
> 
> No it is not a joke. If a child touches my dog I have to wash him. The same goes for my other animals. If I don't wash him I can't touch him and everything he touches becomes contaminated and must be sanitized- if it can't be sanitized I will not go near it. Ever, even months after the contamination happened. I also have to take scalding showers after being around children or handling the contaminated dog. I can't sit on most of our couches because there were kids on them. I also hold my breath around kids if I have to walk by them because of germs.
> 
> Ah the life of a germophobe, hm. I am of the variety that most animal germs don't bug me as much as people but being touched by people makes me panic and shower and wash and scrub every surface, even things like the fridge handles with family members.


Wow that sounds debilitating, I think old people are worse, they are always coughing without putting hands over mouths, my husband got coughed in the face yesterday by one, charming!
What started this germ thing off and do you get ill a lot because you are so clean?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't stand old people either, the germs just NO.

I have a very strong immune system and almost never get sick. I believe it started because I am emetophobic, which is the fear of someone vomiting or myself doing so (typing the word has me shaking). However I have been frightened and disgusted by kids forever and as I figured out that they were horribly filthy, always sick little things it progressed from simple hatred to outright terror and now even breathing the same air is frightening. Touch kids mean get flu and then be physically ill and just NO. Also, ferrets can catch the flu and I worry for their health. I have a service animal who helps me to be able to walk through places with kids without having panic attacks, though I still must go through all of the rituals and have to clean myself furiously, and am training Douglas, my chi, to take my ferret's place because the laws changed. 

I am lucky to have a strong immune system (I am chronically ill but not from a viral or germ thing). The thing with me is that I can go up and kiss my horse on the lips or kiss my dog or ferrets or mice or rats but can't breathe the same air as a human comfortably. I even share food with them, especially the rats, and it's not unheard of for them to come drink from my glass, or even share my straw. I think the immune strength comes from the exposure to animal germs all the time. I love them and am pretty comfortable with them, in fact I consider myself to be more foxlike than human anymore. I am very thankful to find such friendship with them, it is the only time my phobias do not run my very life.

I am pretty much run by my anxiety and phobias, which there are a lot of. I may need a tranquilizer just to enter a courtroom a few months from now and speak. I also have serious depression and between the two my bond to the service animals is super strong. 

Be thankful that you do not suffer such things..it is not fun. So far no medication has even taken the edge off.

So, short answer, yes it sucks, my poor dears get more baths than they really need because they have a scared human.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow you poor thing, I thought I had anxiety. It must make life pretty hard, sometimes life is tough anyway. Isn't it funny how you would never know people are going through all sorts of things unless you actually talk to them. I sometimes get frustrated with miserable or rude people but I often think something in their life must be going on and you would never know.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> I can't stand old people either, the germs just NO.
> 
> I have a very strong immune system and almost never get sick. I believe it started because I am emetophobic, which is the fear of someone vomiting or myself doing so (typing the word has me shaking). However I have been frightened and disgusted by kids forever and as I figured out that they were horribly filthy, always sick little things it progressed from simple hatred to outright terror and now even breathing the same air is frightening. Touch kids mean get flu and then be physically ill and just NO. Also, ferrets can catch the flu and I worry for their health. I have a service animal who helps me to be able to walk through places with kids without having panic attacks, though I still must go through all of the rituals and have to clean myself furiously, and am training Douglas, my chi, to take my ferret's place because the laws changed.
> 
> ...


Poor Moonfall. I have been a cleaner for 2 ladies with similar issues to yours so even though I don't suffer with these sort of anxieties myself I can relate to you. One lady I clean for now has a thing about flies and bugs. She sees dirt as crawling bugs. Her husband threw a sausage roll at her of all things while he was in a temper and she had me looking for the crumbs for weeks, even to the extent of climbing on the kitchen work tops and looking on top of the units. Would you believe I found flipping sausage roll crumbs up there! I made the fatal mistake of telling her and she asked me if they were still or crawling. This probably sounds mad to some people but that's how she sees dirt. She also sees dirt that's not there. She will say, "Do you see all that black down there?" When there's absolutely nothing there. I've learnt to just go along with her now and agree and clean the area anyway. Another lady I cleaned for had such dibilitating anxiety she wouldn't go out and rang me several times a day crying. (This is the lady that left me the money to buy Rolo and Buttons). It sounds awful to other people but with both of them I really tried to understand it from their side. It's a truly horrible thing to live with, it affects every minute of every day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh and I just bath mine when they are dirty, and wipe Rolo's legs with baby wipes because he still pees on them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Thankfully crumbs don't bug me...it's primarily human germs. In fact my room is a bit of a disaster- but it's an animal disaster, not a human germ one. I don't let people in here really because germs.

Everyone has a story, it's important to respect that.  Anxiety sucks, I couldn't imagine being scared of anything else, I pretty much tuck my tail all the time anyway.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Thankfully crumbs don't bug me...it's primarily human germs. In fact my room is a bit of a disaster- but it's an animal disaster, not a human germ one. I don't let people in here really because germs.
> 
> Everyone has a story, it's important to respect that.  Anxiety sucks, I couldn't imagine being scared of anything else, I pretty much tuck my tail all the time anyway.


I'm lucky that no germs bother me. My lady said to me the other day she couldn't do other peoples cleaning because of the germs, didn't it bother me? I said its just as well they didn't or I wouldn't be able to do what I do. I think a lot of people have anxieties about them to a degree, my daughter won't use public toilets and went mad when my husband picked up a disused paper on a train and my sister washes her hands constantly and won't pick up the post when it comes through the letter box.
You are right, everybody has a story to be respected. My lady is from the travelling community although she now lives in a house and her problems all stem from the fact she thinks people think she is a (in her own words,not mine) "dirty gypsy". 
I'm glad you have your animals, they must be such a comfort to you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

It's good that your animals can help a but though I believe they are great spirits and have healing qualities


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Little_em00 said:


> It's good that your animals can help a but though I believe they are great spirits and have healing qualities


I totally agree! Animals understand how you feel when people dont


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> wipe Rolo's legs with baby wipes because he still pees on them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Thats what Poptart does sometimes he leans to much and pees on his one front leg so gota keep that clean.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Oh and I just bath mine when they are dirty, and wipe Rolo's legs with baby wipes because he still pees on them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


........

I have to be careful when walking Simcha; when he lifts his leg to pee he is quite capable of squirting very far off to the side and has narrowly missed my shoe on a few occasions. A few times I have seen him wetting his own front paw.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike doesn't get a bath often , maybe every 6 to 8 weeks. You can brush the sand out, but the red dirt might be hard to brush out. Would baby wipes remove it fromt the surface?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Every 2 months or so usually. They don't even need it when we give them, it just seems about time, so we do it, lol. Or if they roll around in something nasty, they get a bath, but that doesn't happen too often. In the summer more tho.


----------

